# Hymer Transit Wing Mirror



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I find the mirrors fitted on the Transit based Hymer don't give a very full rear view. Because the van body sticks out further than the cab the mirrors can't be orientated to give a view of the road directly behind the van as it would on a Transit van where the body is flush with the cab. So, although you can see vehicles overtaking you can't see the traffic behind you except on a bend.

Any ideas for improving this?


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

A permanently on reversing camera is perhaps the best option. And looking at the price of manufacurers parts it might be cheaper than a pair of wider mirrors!


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a reversing camera, so I must check out this option. Didn't know they could be "always on".


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*rear view*

Hi :lol: 
I use a SatNav which allows me to split the screen - half SatNav and half rear view.
regards
Richard


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a Transit / Hymer and I found the same. But after a bit of careful adjusting it is now better or maybe I am just use to it now. The main problem is only when someone is very close behind you.

Richard...


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

don't worry what's behind unless there is blue light on it :lol: just worry what is beside or in front.  

simon


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The WAECO twin lens camera system LCD590 has just come down in price from £660 to £499!

Mine arrived yesterday and I have already experimented with it.

Temporarily (not for driving) fixed the camera using one of the screws that hold the high-level brake light.

Ran the cable in through a window.

I removed the totally redundant rear-view mirror from its mount and fixed the monitor in its stead.

The monitor is in exactly the same place that one is used to looking, at the mirror.

I have to say it is absolutely brilliant!

And I have not even used it in anger!

The picture can be changed between the downward angled fish-eye reversing lens and the rear-facing long-distance lens either by simply pressing a button on the monitor or automatically by a feed from the reversing light.

I will not go to the trouble of tapping into the revesing lights as it is so simple just to manually select and in fact in many parking situations when inching forwards a rear-view of the bumper area is handy.

Seven months of ownership has shown us that parking manoeuvering is desperately tricky just using the mirrors, especially in the dark and rain.

Again, even when bowling along the blind spot behind the van is worrying.

Oh, and the camera even has a microphone so that instructions can be given easily by her indoors when outdoors giving parking help in tricky situations.

Watch this space!


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Down to £499!????

I bought a camera on Ebay for 12.99. I bought a aDVD, MP3, WMA, radio in dash unit for £100.00. I wired it myself for.....er.....nowt! I don't know where these guys are getting their prices from. Even a decent camera is available on Ebay for sub £50.00. A monitor is available for IRO £70.00. Even if you part with top dollar you have to find the route for your camera feed yerself unless you pay for someone to do it (£250?). 

Guys I work with video technology day in day out and this technology is 1999 at the latest. Just buy the bits and fit it yerself! Breaks my heart to still see people charging £500+ for something you could import the bits for at about £100.00. The real skill lies in the fitting and that's on top!!!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I take your point.

However, I searched high and low on the web for an alternative (cheap) source of twin lens cameras that do the job of the WAECO.

Guess what? I could not find one!

I do not want the clutter of two separate cameras.

Having already had a staggeringly expensive repair due to reversing damage, I have a feeling that £500 is a small price to pay in terms of insurance excess and bumped up future premiums.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Faur comment Pippin. I suppose you get what you pay for. Having never seen the 2 side by side I couldn't say. Plus I have no doubt my ebay wonder will fail after about a year so it might be false economy but at least the wiring is there already. 

How does the twin lens thing work? Can you switch between 2 views?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The long-view is the default camera. The parking camera switches on automatically in reverse.

Or simply select camera 1 or camera 2 using the button on the front of the monitor.

I have to say that the two different lenses produce views exactly suited to their purposes.


----------

